# How Many?



## PhattCatBicycles (Jul 7, 2012)

Was wondering how many bicycles do you have in your "Personal Collection"? I have 6 compleate restored bikes then 7 waiting to be restored and I have 10 that are in what I call the "Bone Yard". That's where I keep my parts bikes on the side of the house.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 7, 2012)

*I think 27*

keepers, I am going to sell two a 1980 cruiser and a twinn to complete a prewar, I don't have a balloon prewar yet complete. the only prewar I have is a 1941 new world.
 I must have 15 middlewieghts. All Schwinn and two Walterwights.
 Mitch


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 7, 2012)

I have about 20 that I ride..of course not all at once


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 6 complete bikes now. I just sold the '76 Schwinn SLT 12.2 that I bought new. 3 bikes that I don't consider complete is a 60's Raleigh Sports that in pieces waiting to be re-finished and 2 Schwinn 10 speed frames.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 8, 2012)

*I have too many*

And I gotta pay major league dollars for the storage bin that I keep them in.

Not to mention the ones that I have to trip over and move around here at the house.


----------



## janetcompton (Jul 9, 2012)

I was amazed of how many you guys have bikes. Mine are only two. :o


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I only had two.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 10, 2012)

I have around 13 riders and about 30 in the boneyard


----------



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Wife says to many....nah babe I'm just starting*








8 rideable and 7 waiting for some love. Only 2 in the bone yard....I think

There was a time when I first started that I could name the all....it's all a blur right now.

I had all the kids over on the 4th and I loaded 7 nice radeable vintage bikes in the pickup and we went riding as a famaily down at the ocean front to witness the fireworks.
That was rough loading them all in the pickup knowing I was going to scratch at least one but, it was easier than I thought and no casualties. Thank god for quilts and moving pads.

Our own mini Vintage Bike ride on the boardwalk of Va. Beach....pretty cool and lots of headturning.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 10, 2012)

*hello*

i have about   30  rideable  and   probably  30  that wouldnt take  to much   to be ride able  and  a   barn   full of  parts  bikes   probabley  500  chucksoldbikes


----------



## snirt54 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 25 bicycles. Most are from the 30's to the early 50's. The only one that is not rideable is an 1897 Featherstone Duke that needs nickel plating and seat work. I hope to have it finished in a few weeks.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I'm rolling about 40 or so deep. 7 prewar and the rest early post
all rolling but 3. I've trimmed the fat over the last couple years from as high as 90
There still bikes out there that I want someday but right now I'm the happiest 
with my collection I've ever been. I just wish I had more time to ride.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just starting out, so......1 ride-able, 1 in pieces waiting to be finished, and 1 just in that will need a lot of help. There is always room for more, isn't there?


----------



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

3-4 in the personal collection, 3 prewar, and one stunning 1954 phantom, red.

@ 20 in the misc collection, mostly 1960s - 70's 3 and 5 speed yard sale bikes.  

i rotate the ones i ride to keep the grease moving....

the misc i trade, sell, swap, give to people

my current rider, 1941 american flyer


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 11, 2012)

*Bout a 150 right now*

But iam hoping to get more soon.mostly old original schwinns but i have a few restored ones in my house.about half of the 150 are bikes i will just probably part out sime day.


----------



## jwm (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is one area where I do manage some self control. I have eight bikes: boys and girls 1950's Schwinns, boys and girls 1960's Schwinns, a Heavi Duti, the Spoiler, my Dyno rat bike, and a comfort bike for my wife. I try to keep a fleet of rideable bikes, without having it grow into a collection that just sits. I want to do one more rat bike build for my wife, and then add one pair of non-Schwinn bikes to the fleet. I may start hunting this winter, too!

JWM


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

5 total

2 ridable (Schwinn Jaguar and ladies hornet)
2 resto ('39 Elgin and a '41 Westfield)
1 in cleaning...the new '38 3-gill Roadmaster!

I am seriously having a tough time NOT buying more.  Nickinator's sale is not helping me.


----------



## MR D (Jul 13, 2012)

I never counted the lot. Over the few years I've delved into bikes I have had over 100 ride-able bicycles. Many were BMX'rs which were given away to kids that deserved them. The best ones held a special spot in the garage (older classics). I ride them all to test the fitness and true, then I move on to the next one/ones! 

Just having 3 bikes stolen from my yard has jilted my desire to even pick up a wrench. I'm pretty sure that that will change shortly. I'm right in the middle of building the rear wheels for a Stingray trike.


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish I could get motivated to finish my Raleigh Sports 3 speed that has been patiently waiting for about 5 years.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 22, 2012)

My keepers I always limit myself to 3, A 36 Huffman, 35 CCM Ranger, and a 59 Raleigh for my daughter, thats what my shed holds and I won't do the "spill over" thing!


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 22, 2012)

Total I have 6. I've only gotten 1 restored and hopefully one more will be done this winter...

1948 CWC Roadmaster (Restored)
1956 Schwinn Streamliner (In Progress)
Schwinn Black Phantom
Schwinn Deluxe Hornet S-7 Boys
Schwinn Deluxe Hornet S-2 Girls
1951 Schwinn Standard Straight Bar

Before bikes I was deeply into militaria and guns and I thought that stuff was addicting...I had no idea how bad it would be with bikes...I'm in college for cripes sake, I can't afford to spend every minute thinking about old bikes...worse then drugs and alcohol I tell ya...


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

All will be keepers & riders:

*COMPLETED & ON THE ROAD:*
1961 Huffy Eldorado custom beach cruiser - started the addiction

*3 RESTORATIONS IN PROGRESS:*
1930 Hartford Camelback by Westfield (nearing completion and the bike that truly made me a bicycle "addict")
1927 Stutz Motor-Bike by Westfield (just received, will be completed in early 2013)
1930 Columbia Arch Bar by Westfield (will be a full restoration & is a long term project)


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 22, 2012)

I try to not get too out of hand with the old bikes. I have a couple B-6's, a prewar
Hawthorne and a '27 Mead Ranger. Also, two Racycle projects coming along. All
of my ballooners and the Mead are riders. I don't see the point of having bikes you
can't ride.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a few out in the yard that i have to get started on.The ones that are done and stored inside the last time i looked there were 18


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 22, 2012)

I actually have 8 bikes. I missed counting one of them that I had put away.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 5 keepers and 19-20 in the boneyard/bikes to sell. I think I have to many.


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't have much and they are stuff no one else would want.


Complete Bikes: I have my rat 68 Stingray, Ladies 1959 Murray Mercury, 1994 Sears Free Spirit bmx, 90's Western Flyer Grand Trophy made by Roadmaster.

Somewhat Complete: A Raleigh Folder that needs rims, a crappy rusty spray bombed 24 Girls Rollfast, a X-Games Motobike that needs the disc brakes along with the wheels, my Christine bike that I can't paint in case I mess it up since her red paint cost me $60 and my Spaceliner that I have togehter but not with the stuff I want since I can't afford them yet.


Frames & Parts: I have 3 Ladies Schwinn's with the forks & fenders, a Schwinn crank with sprocket but I need the rest of the bb hardware, a bunch of bb cups, two 20 inch S7's plus a few more things I can't use.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 22, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> I don't have much and they are stuff no one else would want.
> 
> 
> Complete Bikes: I have my rat 68 Stingray, Ladies 1959 Murray Mercury, 1994 Sears Free Spirit bmx, 90's Western Flyer Grand Trophy made by Roadmaster.
> ...




That mercury you have is really nice. Hope to see Christine finished sometime!


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, the only things with the Mercury is the handlebar/stem is welded a little together but the weld had craked where it was done, it has Schwinn wheels instead of the originals and I just don't know how to fix the light to make it work.


I hope so too with my Christine bike, everyone I know that can paint are in too many States away.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 31, 2012)

*Bicycles*

I have about 9 and 6 ride able & complete

53 green phantom all orignal

52 red phantom restored

55 girls metallic phatom restored

56 black phantom

64 24' candy red typhoon all original

1958 schwinn twinn tandem all original


----------

